# How to get started trapping



## roscogruen

All -
i'd like to start trapping coyote and badger and maybe fox. what are the basic steps so i can visualize a plan when i start reading up on the sport.

i trapped in boy scouts and as a kid, but nothing that required a permit, that i knew of.







also, i'm not getting help from the ***'es at Gander Mtn nor can i find a local club.

do i just find a farmer with some badgers/coyotes, buy some coyote/badger traps and set them? i was thinking to put flags above the traps or near them as i do when snorkeling. to keep people away.

also, i'll want to wait until winter, correct? so they have a winter coat on.

i'll use the meat for another purpose. speaking of which, if anyone is selling a good vacuum sealer at a cheap price, please PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## Mattuk

Welcome to PT roscogruen. There will soon be lots of advice flooding in from people to help you on this. Good luck!


----------



## youngdon

I'll second the welcome roscoegruen, I am not a trapper though. Try sending a PM to SWAMPBUCK10PT, or catcapper they are the pro trappers amongst us.


----------



## roscogruen

Mattuk said:


> Welcome to PT roscogruen. There will soon be lots of advice flooding in from people to help you on this. Good luck!


you got any idea when?


----------



## Mattuk

I'm sorry but I'm not able to forecast when individual people with log in but when they do I'm sure they'll try to help you.


----------



## catcapper

Welcome to Predatortalk.com roscoegruen from the wet (today) Colorado Rocky Mountains.

I think since your start'in trapp'in, it would be a good thing to buy a couple of books on the subject so you have some knowledgable base to start with. Tom Krause and Mark June have some good read'in on trapp'in yotes and fox which you can find in Fur-Fish-Game magazine.

You'll get the basic's of how to build hole sets, cubbies and flat set---the cream of tak'in fox and coyotes. Then, you can ask more directed questions, and the PT folks can give you advise and tips that you won't find in a book.

I can tell now, your gonna have years of fun and frustration on the line while on your way to becoming a pro trapper.

As for flags for attracting coyotes---as when snorkeling, flags keep people away---and they will keep coyotes away too.

Most folks wait till furs are prime before they start lay'in steel. A good price on a pelt helps pay for lures and other supplies.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Hi Rosco,

I am wanting to start doing some trapping myself, but as Catcapper said, its kind of tough for them to help without a base of basic knowledge to go off of. The hard part is finding that. I am also in your situation. It seems to me that you have a couple initial hurdles to go over to get started...

Where do you go?
Yes, you can find a farmer, rancher, or anyone with a little land that maybe having problems with/ or just have coyotes and ask permission. be sure to make it clear to them that you are a beginner wanting to learn. Certainly do not attempt to charge them. Also be super polite and show them your catches or kills so they see your progress and want you around more feeling that you are helping their coyote problem.

HOW do you build sets, and what types of traps do you need?
check out these sites. they are a few that I have found.

http://www.trapperman.com/ (My favorite)

http://www.wild-about-trapping.com/

http://trappingtoday.com/index.php/furbearers/

Once you get a basic understanding of how to go about it, then guys like catcapper can certainly help you fine tune your methods and become more successful. I hope this helped.


----------



## El Gato Loco

http://www.txtrappers.com/

Membership is $15 and I bet you'll find someone to mentor you in a heartbeat. I was lucky and had guys on this site help me out with a lot of stuff (catcapper for one) and I also had a guy out on trapperman who invited me out on his line for a day and that helped a lot.

Best of luck! I will be running my first line this winter out here in CO with cages. Looking forward to following your progress! I'll be posting about mine out here on PT.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

I have been trying to find someone out here to let me run a line with them also Chris, but have been unable to find anyone that lives in a county near me. Lol... looks like trial and error again this year!


----------



## hassell

destructive_mechanic said:


> I have been trying to find someone out here to let me run a line with them also Chris, but have been unable to find anyone that lives in a county near me. Lol... looks like trial and error again this year!


 Usually those small farming communities have a local rag that they read and or a watering hole where they meet, have coffee or get supplies etc., will give you a chance to meet,hang an ad or insert something in there paper-- at least that is the way I'd get to know a new area!!!


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Thats a great idea hassel. I never even thought of that and I am sure they probably do. I could probably ask around and find lout who the go to guy is too.


----------



## roscogruen

Hassell,
this sounds like a great idea. i'm not sure how full the coffee shops are around here but i'll try. problem is that things are really spread out around here.

my current goals: 
Find land to legally trap. understand how to trap and not catch someone's dog or kid. i might just start with a large box trap. i already have some.

find a friend(s) to go trapping with. i'd like that person to have trapped before. this is how i'll learn. by watching. (man, living in missouri really had an effect on me, i guess). also, i'll best know that i fully understand the reg's and permitting process.

Thanks!


----------



## roscogruen

Chris Miller said:


> http://www.txtrappers.com/
> 
> Membership is $15 and I bet you'll find someone to mentor you in a heartbeat. I was lucky and had guys on this site help me out with a lot of stuff (catcapper for one) and I also had a guy out on trapperman who invited me out on his line for a day and that helped a lot.
> 
> Best of luck! I will be running my first line this winter out here in CO with cages. Looking forward to following your progress! I'll be posting about mine out here on PT.


I wrote the club and said i'd join in there was someone available in this area to take me trapping as a friend or mentor. heck, i'll do any grunt work needed for that to happen.

i'm not wanting to sell the furs i might happen to get.


----------



## roscogruen

catcapper said:


> Welcome to Predatortalk.com roscoegruen from the wet (today) Colorado Rocky Mountains.
> 
> I think since your start'in trapp'in, it would be a good thing to buy a couple of books on the subject so you have some knowledgable base to start with. Tom Krause and Mark June have some good read'in on trapp'in yotes and fox which you can find in Fur-Fish-Game magazine.
> 
> You'll get the basic's of how to build hole sets, cubbies and flat set---the cream of tak'in fox and coyotes. Then, you can ask more directed questions, and the PT folks can give you advise and tips that you won't find in a book.
> 
> I can tell now, your gonna have years of fun and frustration on the line while on your way to becoming a pro trapper.
> 
> As for flags for attracting coyotes---as when snorkeling, flags keep people away---and they will keep coyotes away too.
> 
> Most folks wait till furs are prime before they start lay'in steel. A good price on a pelt helps pay for lures and other supplies.


could you and others give me the name of 2-3 popular trapping books that will cover most basic things. there are a few things i'd like to learn about. namely, how to keep a trap available only to the intended prey.

THX!


----------



## roscogruen

Chris Miller said:


> http://www.txtrappers.com/
> 
> Membership is $15 and I bet you'll find someone to mentor you in a heartbeat. I was lucky and had guys on this site help me out with a lot of stuff (catcapper for one) and I also had a guy out on trapperman who invited me out on his line for a day and that helped a lot.
> 
> Best of luck! I will be running my first line this winter out here in CO with cages. Looking forward to following your progress! I'll be posting about mine out here on PT.


i'll have to call them tomorrow. i won't give out my phone number to people i don't know. what is up with that?


----------



## hassell

roscogruen said:


> Hassell,
> this sounds like a great idea. i'm not sure how full the coffee shops are around here but i'll try. problem is that things are really spread out around here.
> 
> my current goals:
> Find land to legally trap. understand how to trap and not catch someone's dog or kid. i might just start with a large box trap. i already have some.
> 
> find a friend(s) to go trapping with. i'd like that person to have trapped before. this is how i'll learn. by watching. (man, living in missouri really had an effect on me, i guess). also, i'll best know that i fully understand the reg's and permitting process.
> 
> Thanks!


 Ask around for any old-timers that use to trap as that's what I did many moons ago, he was like 78 and could snow shoe circles around me and I was 24!!


----------



## On a call

destructive_mechanic said:


> I have been trying to find someone out here to let me run a line with them also Chris, but have been unable to find anyone that lives in a county near me. Lol... looks like trial and error again this year!


I am surprise you cannot find a fellow trapper who lives near you ? There are all sort of trappers down your way. Did you make a post on TM ?


----------



## destructive_mechanic

No, not yet. I spend alot of time on here also:

http://www.bullnettlenews.com/forum/

Ive asked but havent had a reply from anyone local. There is a guy thats about an hour from that I may call and try to run his set with him one day. I was supposed to be getting some traps from a guy here, but he hasnt responded so I may not be doing as much trapping as I wanted to. Funds are too tight to be taking on much this year and outfitting another hobby. I do want to get a couple 3.5s though and at least do a little.


----------



## coyotejon

Get some MB 550's and get them 2 coiled if you're worried about catching dogs. Books are a great resource, also DVD's can be great to watch to actually see what they do on their lines. Getting into trapping can cost a few bucks, but a cheap alternative is snares. I don't know if snaring is legal where you're at, but it can be dynamite here in the snow. They do have snares out called "cable restraints" too that don't cinch all the way down so if you caught dog he should make it. Check your regulations carefully before setting any traps. Some guys have also mentioned hanging out at a local cafe or something to find land to trap on, I would also suggest going to the bar and talking to people there, after a few beers you can really get people talking, and I have gone to towns I have never even been before and found places to hunt that way. Good luck!


----------



## hassell

destructive_mechanic said:


> No, not yet. I spend alot of time on here also:
> 
> http://www.bullnettlenews.com/forum/
> 
> Ive asked but havent had a reply from anyone local. There is a guy thats about an hour from that I may call and try to run his set with him one day. I was supposed to be getting some traps from a guy here, but he hasnt responded so I may not be doing as much trapping as I wanted to. Funds are too tight to be taking on much this year and outfitting another hobby. I do want to get a couple 3.5s though and at least do a little.


 All our trap lines here are registered with the Gov. so If I wanted to know who traps where I'd ask the Game Wardens as they have all that info.. Don't know your situation.


----------



## roscogruen

Chris Miller said:


> http://www.txtrappers.com/
> 
> Membership is $15 and I bet you'll find someone to mentor you in a heartbeat. I was lucky and had guys on this site help me out with a lot of stuff (catcapper for one) and I also had a guy out on trapperman who invited me out on his line for a day and that helped a lot.
> 
> Best of luck! I will be running my first line this winter out here in CO with cages. Looking forward to following your progress! I'll be posting about mine out here on PT.


Thanks, it looks like that might get me started.


----------



## roscogruen

coyotejon said:


> Get some MB 550's and get them 2 coiled if you're worried about catching dogs. Books are a great resource, also DVD's can be great to watch to actually see what they do on their lines. Getting into trapping can cost a few bucks, but a cheap alternative is snares. I don't know if snaring is legal where you're at, but it can be dynamite here in the snow. They do have snares out called "cable restraints" too that don't cinch all the way down so if you caught dog he should make it. Check your regulations carefully before setting any traps. Some guys have also mentioned hanging out at a local cafe or something to find land to trap on, I would also suggest going to the bar and talking to people there, after a few beers you can really get people talking, and I have gone to towns I have never even been before and found places to hunt that way. Good luck!


do you have some ideas on which books are good to read? along with videos. if you give me three titles i should be able to get two quickly. i'd like to keep this fun so nothing too hard core.

the traps i'm seeing for sale are not that expensive. under $20 for sure. but i guess there are stakes and steel cables involved. the stakes looked expensive. what is up with their cost?

i'll agree with bars being the better place to ask this type of question. 100%. people are much more willing to talk. we don't really have small towns with bars that i know of. not like in other parts of the country.

a nice person has agree to take me out with him for a few days in November. i can't wait! i think i'll try to learn some things before then and show up ready to do anything to help. pen and paper for notes. are there some things i should know?


----------



## roscogruen

Very Important Question: what is a "sponsor?" Chris Miller mentioned it in this thread and i see it on the TTA membership application.

in falconry, one must have a "sponsor" for the first two years. that sponsor must write a letter for the new falconer, an apprentice, to become a General Falconer. is trapping the same way? it would make sense if it were but i've considered trapping in colorado and spoke at length with the forest service and was told i only needed a trapping license from fish and game.

whether or not it is required, this is a cool idea.


----------



## roscogruen

are most people on this forum commercial trappers or just recreational?

I will never sell what i trap. i'm in this for fun. i'm not saying anything about commercial trapping, just my intentions.

the link to the Texas regulations covering trapping is broken.


----------



## coyotejon

I would get a book or DVD by Mark June. Not only is he a good trapper but he is also a biologist, so he knows a lot about the animals behavior. He focuses mainly on coyote trapping, and I think you mentioned you wanted to learn to trap them. I am not a professional trapper, but I do help a guy that traps for some of the parks and cities around here. I trap when I get laid off from work for the winter, if I really wanted to work the winter I could go to Texas but who wants to go there when you can stay here where it's nice and warm. I'm kidding, maybe a trip to Texas would be fun, wouldn't know, never been there. I would maybe think about keeping what you trap and skinning the critters, you get a few bucks for gas anyhow. As far as staking goes you can use anything from rebar, to a nearby tree depending on the situation. A lot of guys like those cable stakes because they're really light, carrying a couple dozen rebar stakes gets pretty heavy pretty quick. I know when I gained an interest in trapping I joined the Minnesota Trappers Association and they got me hooked up with a guy that only lives a couple miles from me. I learned more trapping with him than I did from anything. Hands on experience and first hand knowledge are priceless. If you find someone you can tag along with they can tell what common mistakes to avoid and that saves you a lot of empty traps and frustration. Don't get me wrong, you'll still get frustrated, but trapping with someone gives you a little "edge" I'd say. 
I don't know what a "sponsor" is. Never heard of anything like that pertaining to trapping.


----------



## On a call

X2 on Mark June. He was at the MTA two weekends ago great guy. Might be a little big for his britches but he does know his stuff and if you follow his guide lines to a tee you will catch dogs for sure. MB 550's are great traps but you can get away with less...however I would suggest using what works till you know where and when to use other traps.

As mentioned snares work if you can use them. They are humane just make sure to get out early to check your line. Here we are restricted so checkin them often helps everyone.


----------



## roscogruen

THanks. i'm waiting for the library to get back to me about which of the twenty videos and books i requested. i found Mark June videos. hopefully those come


----------



## On a call

You will be lucky if they do...I am sure they are in demand. But hey...good luck !


----------



## roscogruen

maybe i shouldn't have posted where i was getting them until i watched them. LOL!


----------



## catcapper

When you get your read'in/watch'in material---pay close attention to how folks are mak'in their Hole Sets. You'll find that Coyotes like an open simple set, and if your want'in to get a couple of Cats, the Hole Set can be really loud and messy. If I had a camera that was worth-a-crap I'd take some pictures of some proper set and send them off to you.

By the way--- Theres hardly any real commercial trappers left anymore---and once you get good at trapp'in I'll bet you sell a few hides---30 Coyotes and 20 fox hides take up a lot of room in the fur shed.


----------



## roscogruen

catcapper said:


> When you get your read'in/watch'in material---pay close attention to how folks are mak'in their Hole Sets. You'll find that Coyotes like an open simple set, and if your want'in to get a couple of Cats, the Hole Set can be really loud and messy. If I had a camera that was worth-a-crap I'd take some pictures of some proper set and send them off to you.
> By the way--- Theres hardly any real commercial trappers left anymore---and once you get good at trapp'in I'll bet you sell a few hides---30 Coyotes and 20 fox hides take up a lot of room in the fur shed.


when people say "cats," do they mean bobcat or cougar? why aren't either considered game animals or more regulated? i'll look again before i set a trap, but i don't think there were really any reg's on either. you just had to have "pelt tags" for bobcat if they were to be transported out of state, sold or transfered. i can see cougar as they reek havoc on cattle and sheep, but bobcats? we don't have many free range chicken farms. they are such beautiful animals. plus, they are higher carnivores and predators. i'm not sure, but it seemed like possums were regulated. seems backwards. possoms do tons more damage than bobcats, numbers are out of control, they get into trash and spread it everywhere, eat chickens, etc. i'd say protect the bobcats and cougars and outright full-open season on those messy & murderous flea bags.

i'll probably hear back from the library when they come in. they used to call and alert me they found something, but now-a-days they just call and say they're about to send them back if i don't come and get them. i'll have to call monday and see if there is anything yet.

i'd like to catch badger, fox, bobcat and coyote. i'd love a cougar, but probably need some practice on the smaller guys first. i'd rather screw up a coyote fur than a bobcat or cougar's.

i've a question i'll send in a pm.

THX All!


----------



## El Gato Loco

You say in one breath you want to protect bobcats, and in the next you list them as a species you want to catch. I guess I am confused? That seems like a very odd contradiction to me.

Everyone has the right to choose what they want to hunt / trap (within the limits of the law of course) but its not all that common for a trapper / hunter type to suggest imposing limits on either. If you're not receiving as many replies as you had expected, understand that some people may be a bit suspicious about your true intentions with this post. If you mean nothing by it, then I apologize. We just spend a lot of energy dealing with antis though and most of us don't want to deal with it more than we have to.

You've got it good in TX. It's the way it should be in that state. Open season on lion, bobcat, coyote and fox. You also have several endangered species roaming your state, and also traveling in and out of Mexico that you need to educate yourself on before ever setting a trap, or pulling the trigger.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Also, you mentioned bobcats not doing much, but here in the recent past the had decimated the turkey population, and they are very hard on deer fawns too. I am not from TX but my understanding is that TX is SUPER overpopulated with them and every other type of predator and nuisance animal.

With a high overall wildlife population like TX has, then the extreme drought they have been suffering, and the already high number of predators, the perfect storm for insane predator overpopulation seems likely. The normal wildlife suffer/die/are easy prey because of the severe drought... the predators see/have an extreme over abundance of food... they breed way more and have bigger litters than normal (this is the way of nature when food is abundant {it is a balancing system})... the next year the predator numbers are WAY higher than previous years... they prey numbers are severely down because their food sources were water based plants/etc... they normal wildlife is severely decimated further by the extremely overpopulated predators of every type due to no chance to recuperate the previous years drought and predation therefor not only harming the animal numbers but also harming the local economies because many people depend on the hunting industry to pay their bills and feed their childen.... then predators, starving and looking for food start taking out easy targets... young livestock.. suburb pets... etc etc etc... I think you see where I am going with this.

These are the things your wildlife dept biologists look at that causes them to make the decisions they make regarding your hunting regs. You are fortunate to be in a state that is exceptionally good at this compared to many and thats a large part of the reason TX has been an oasis for hunting and hunters and a mecca for diverse wildlife for so long now. I may be doing some hunting there myself this year.


----------



## roscogruen

destructive_mechanic said:


> With a high overall wildlife population like TX has, then the extreme drought they have been suffering, and the already high number of predators, the perfect storm for insane predator overpopulation seems likely. The normal wildlife suffer/die/are easy prey because of the severe drought... the predators see/have an extreme over abundance of food... they breed way more and have bigger litters than normal (this is the way of nature when food is abundant {it is a balancing system})... the next year the predator numbers are WAY higher than previous years... they prey numbers are severely down because their food sources were water based plants/etc... they normal wildlife is severely decimated further by the extremely overpopulated predators of every type due to no chance to recuperate the previous years drought and predation therefor not only harming the animal numbers but also harming the local economies because many people depend on the hunting industry to pay their bills and feed their childen.... then predators, starving and looking for food start taking out easy targets... young livestock.. suburb pets... etc etc etc... I think you see where I am going with this.


your second paragraph hits on exactly why i've finally started to trap, or will trap, bobcats and cougars and coyotes. you said exactly what i've been telling friends. i'm a falconer and they'll kill my quarry to numbers that might not be enough to get a good breeding population again. esp the pheasants that need moisture for a hatch. the rabbit and pheasants were scarce in this area b/c predators were high, or so i heard. this year, with few prey to eat, they might take every darn last one of my quarry. then there won't be anything to breed next spring. yup, this is what finally got me to say, this is the year.

this year, i'm not looking to start a fur trapping company. just to keep the fields i hunt healthy. but i'm sure once i start i'll always do it.

i'm no PETA person. if i've ever met any i didn't hear a word they said and probably saw right through them like they weren't even there. i'm sorry if i offended. i have the information i asked for and look forward to a good start this year. not sure if i'll help rabbits and pheasants out but i'm going to give it a go.

Chris, sorry i confused. there is a lot more to this than i can write on line so i shouldn't have even brought it up. i got good information about the trapper Mark June. that will give me enough to keep occupied until i tag along w/ another trapper this fall.

i'm not for any more regulations. the ones we've got work great.


----------



## coyotejon

What kind of falcon do you have?


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Do not worry about if/or feel like you have offended. The guys on this site are great and are not jerks at all. We harrass each other a little, but its all friendly fun. Hopefully you will have some good success with trapping this year. I do not believe I am going to be able to do as much as I was hoping to. I do want to get a couple and give it a limited try!

That is awesome! I have always dreamed of getting into falconry! Ive never even heard of anyone doing it here. From my understanding they require lots of maintenance and time. Even if I was able to facilitate everything else I just wouldnt have the time to do all necessary.

Would you mind starting a different thread on falconry? I know I personally would love to hear all about it. Maybe how you do it, characteristics of a good bird, how you go about getting your quarry. I have heard of people using a dogs to flush the prey. Pictures are always great!


----------



## Mattuk

coyotejon said:


> What kind of falcon do you have?










Do you trap other game to feed your birds on, how hard is it to keep the weights of the birds right for flying and obedience and how many hours do you fly them for per week?


----------



## wilded

One of the best things is to go along with a pro but when you can.t do that go along with a pro on video. There are tons of good trapping videos out there that will teach you the basics and then just go have fun and learn. Sportsmansguide.com sometimes has cheap trapping videos or buy some used DVDs off of ebay. If you have specific questions there are lots of people here that will give you advice. Become a member of a trapping forum if you really want information but be ready for the jerks that forget that they once were greenhorns and did not know anything either.







ET


----------

